# 2000 Jeep Cherokee Fuse Diagram



## dasg (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks in advance for your help.
I've been to several sites including autozone and Jeep and checked all through the manual for a diagram of what fuse is for what function and what amperage it should be and found nothing.
Does anyone have a 'map' of sorts for the fuses? It would be better than pulling individual fuses to see what stops working.


----------



## jimmaye (Sep 7, 2008)

I am looking for the same if you find it


----------



## Megbil (May 26, 2009)

Plz take a look:1angel:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.supermotors.net/vehicles/registry/7625/56030


----------



## taracherokee (Aug 15, 2010)

Fuse box where?


----------

